# Remida branded Fiorenzato Doge 63 on EBay



## Motters74 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi,

i recently bought this grinder on eBay and although I love it to bits my wife has evicted it to the garage as it is not up to aesthetic requirements!

So I have put it back on eBay as of this morning. Given its weight I am only offering local pick up.

In the mean time I have found a Gaggia MDF on eBay which will hopefully meet with a more positive response!


----------

